# Let it begin



## Clodagh (2 June 2020)




----------



## FourLeafClover (2 June 2020)

We all knew it was coming  poor pups.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 June 2020)




----------



## dogatemysalad (2 June 2020)

Oh for goodness sake.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 June 2020)

A dog is for life, not just for Covid,

perhaps dogs Trust should have changed their slogan


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

So how many weeks have they had the pup - 5 weeks? Fun time is over now, so dump it and run 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Shady (2 June 2020)

God people suck

On a similar theme. A friend here took on a young rescue bitch( about 5/6 months old) a month before lockdown. We visited and she was a little nervous but not too bad. Fine after 10 minutes and actually very sweet. Lockdown here was very strict so nobody then visited for about 2 months. 
We went round last week and the dog not only growled but bit me twice. Once when I went to go in and again when I walked down through the garden 
It really shows how important socialising is when dogs are young. This one is already guarding at about 7/8 months old.

Makes me wonder how many of these Covid pups are going to be really fekked up


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2020)

A side track, I know, socialisation is important, but genetic nerve strength is even more important.
A lot of police dogs (of different breeds) spend months in kennel situations on the continent waiting for buyers, and go straight into courses and deployment without mentally collapsing.
The overarching problem is people breeding for looks/cuteness and not soundness of character.
You can still have a nice looking house pet that won't innately crap itself whenever something strange happens, without multiple exposures to strange things in youth.
'Here is a thing I have never encountered before. Shall I regard it with suspicion and keep my distance, shall I wait for guidance from my boss, shall I ignore it - it's probably nothing to worry about, shall I be so scared and defensive, I go straight in and bite it, or shall I throw myself on the floor and shut down?'
Those reactions are generally innate.


----------



## blackcob (2 June 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A dog is for life, not just for Covid,

perhaps dogs Trust should have changed their slogan 

Click to expand...

They did!


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2020)

Why am I sadly not at all surprised.


----------



## blackcob (2 June 2020)

Also, irrelevant to the issue at hand but if that's actually a fox terrier, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## monte1 (2 June 2020)

it is so sad to see, I am not at all surprised- poor pups
we have already made a conscience decision not to have a litter from my fox red bitch this year as didn't want to add to this !


----------



## DabDab (2 June 2020)

Just how can people do this. Why are humans so shit.


----------



## SAujla (2 June 2020)

Most vets have been doing puppy vaccinations since mid April how has he not even had one? If he got vaccinated right now it would still be 4 weeks before he can walk and too late to socialise easily then?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/golden-labrador-retriever-10-weeks-old-/1374327857

£2,200 😐


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			Also, irrelevant to the issue at hand but if that's actually a fox terrier, I'll eat my hat.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a cute looking terrier type thing, do you have any ideas what might be in the mix? It’s too far away for us, though.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

Today this just makes me want to cry   Stupid, ignorant, cruel barstewards!!!  It's not a fox terrier that one would recognise and as I am feeling particularly vitriolic and lacking in compassion/understanding for these people, if they can't spell the words 'wormed' or 'fleas' when appealing for help in public they deserve all the mockery they will get. God, you just have to despair don't you ?


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 June 2020)

We all knew it would happen, poor pup.  Its not a fox terrier,  vets are vaccinating now and so much for Lucy's Law.


----------



## smolmaus (2 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			Most vets have been doing puppy vaccinations since mid April how has he not even had one? If he got vaccinated right now it would still be 4 weeks before he can walk and too late to socialise easily then?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/golden-labrador-retriever-10-weeks-old-/1374327857

£2,200 😐
		
Click to expand...

Trying to recoup some money off that poor little man, I see. The prices some dogs have been going for recently would blow your mind and the bottom is going to fall out of that economy very fast and right about now. Some people are going to have spent thousands on a pup they can't cope with and are going to have to hand them into rescue. 

You wonder how these people walk and breathe at the same time.


----------



## SAujla (2 June 2020)

Those rescues that rely on donations I think are in big trouble, they struggle getting enough donations at the best of economic times. Now the economy will be hit substantially and they'll have even more dogs than normal. 

There should have been more awareness raised in February March time which might have made some people think twice before getting a dog for the lockdown, might not have got through to many but it's too late now. I didn't think it would have started already though


----------



## Errin Paddywack (2 June 2020)

I love that little terrier, makes me wish I was looking for a dog, just my sort of terrier.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			I love that little terrier, makes me wish I was looking for a dog, just my sort of terrier.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that is partly why I feel so sad and angry; this looks like a brilliant, loyal little dog for someone who would truly cherish and care for him.  God, people are loathesome sometimes!


----------



## Quigleyandme (2 June 2020)

If I wasn’t in Ireland (from whence he probably came as it looks like an Irish Terrier) I’d have him in a heartbeat.  This person obviously values their instant self-gratification above the long-term welfare of this puppy.  Moron is too kind a word.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

It might have a bit of Irish in him but I think he is probably a delightful mix - an old fashioned, wiry sort of uber-terrier.  Just how can someone have a puppy for 5 weeks then want to re-home?????  This is doing my head in actually.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

So I may have joined the group to find out more.... 🙄


----------



## smolmaus (2 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			Those rescues that rely on donations I think are in big trouble, they struggle getting enough donations at the best of economic times. Now the economy will be hit substantially and they'll have even more dogs than normal.

There should have been more awareness raised in February March time which might have made some people think twice before getting a dog for the lockdown, might not have got through to many but it's too late now. I didn't think it would have started already though
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. The one I work with make an average of £500 per bag-pack day and haven't been able to do any. No corporate events. Zero adoption fees as they can't do home visits, though some shelters have been doing Whatsapp home checks. Covid, kitten-season and this absolute nonsense is going to force some very hard decisions on shelters. 

I've been lucky enough to still be on full wages so I've been throwing them the money that would otherwise have gone on pints and riding lessons and absolutely melting down my social media with appeals but there's only so much you can do!


----------



## Moobli (2 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			So I may have joined the group to find out more.... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You're not safe to be let out


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 June 2020)

Oh the poor little mite. 😥 

I can't understand people at all.  I really try to give people the benefit of the doubt. But all this coming out of lockdown behaviour is making me so sad and angry. And I think this is worst of all.

He follows you everywhere because he is a baby animal and he feels safe with you! 😥 And now you are selling him.  💔  gah.


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2020)

I must admit he is a cracking looking terrier, I don't do terriers but that scruffy mongrel look really works.
I hope he finds a lovely home.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			You're not safe to be let out 

Click to expand...

This is true 😂 They haven’t approved my membership yet though 😞


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/golden-labrador-retriever-10-weeks-old-/1374327857

Not KC reg, I'd put money on no health tests. Gorgeous pup but how much?!
And what are these 'unforeseen circumstances', back to work from furlough? Who'd have thunked it?


----------



## DabDab (2 June 2020)

Argh, stop sharing Clodagh, I'm going to end up with another dog if you put up something terriery in the vicinity. I really just can't believe people


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 June 2020)

poor little boy,  fox terrier he is not but looks like he might be a nice sort of terrier mix.  good job he isnt in suffolk or essex  so i cant go and get him...mind you i wouldnt be paying that for a mongrel....  how stupid are these people!!!!! makes me mad


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 June 2020)

How are people asking £2200 for an non KC lab puppy? How? That's a typo surely?   And what happens in 2 weeks that was not foreseen?  Maybe someone has died? But really?


----------



## smolmaus (2 June 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			How are people asking £2200 for an non KC lab puppy? How? That's a typo surely?   And what happens in 2 weeks that was not foreseen?  Maybe someone has died? But really?
		
Click to expand...

Supply and demand. Isn't capitalism glorious? 

There are shi-poos and pomskys and cockerpoos and chowchow x husky mixes (chowsky?) all £1500+ on gumtree within 50 miles of me atm. 

When I see change of circumstances I normally presume job loss or marriage breakup but I'm going to be much less generous at this point in time and assume they just went back to work.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

DabDab said:



			Argh, stop sharing Clodagh, I'm going to end up with another dog if you put up something terriery in the vicinity. I really just can't believe people
		
Click to expand...

Ah now that makes it easier because I don’t really want another one..... so I’ll pop down and collect him and bring him up to you DabDab? 🙄😊😊


----------



## blackcob (2 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			It’s a cute looking terrier type thing, do you have any ideas what might be in the mix? It’s too far away for us, though.
		
Click to expand...

I wager he’s a scruffy terrier from a long and noble line of scruffy terriers 😂 In all seriousness I’m sure he’d make the best kind of pet, he looks a little cracker.


----------



## palo1 (2 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			I wager he’s a scruffy terrier from a long and noble line of scruffy terriers 😂 In all seriousness I’m sure he’d make the best kind of pet, he looks a little cracker.
		
Click to expand...

He really does look a cracker the poor mite.  I just cannot, cannot, cannot fathom how I am part of a society where 1 idiot can sell an animal to another idiot probably with both knowing full well that the animal in question is entirely disposable and that it's existence is essentially meaningless - just short term entertainment at best.  I eat meat and 'use' animals in all sorts of ways but this has really got to me today.


----------



## DabDab (2 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Ah now that makes it easier because I don’t really want another one..... so I’ll pop down and collect him and bring him up to you DabDab? 🙄😊😊
		
Click to expand...

Well let's face it, neither of us would kick him out if he magically landed kn our doorstep now would we? Just look at that face


----------



## Archangel (2 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			if they can't spell the words 'wormed' or 'fleas'
		
Click to expand...

It's odd as they can spell immunisations and veterinarian - all a bit fishy.


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

I know I’m a bit OCD 🙄 but join request still not approved 🙄 - @Clodagh if there are any details you can share via PM I’d be happy to have them?  😊😊


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2020)

@Clodagh you seem to be a member of the group....any more info?


----------



## EventingMum (2 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			So I may have joined the group to find out more.... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Go on Lev, another wee person for George! If you didn't like him you could send him to me


----------



## On the Hoof (2 June 2020)

oh my he looks delightful, think oH and current over the top BC would go mad at me if I got him, where is he again.........   I have no words for the cow who is getting rid of him


----------



## ester (2 June 2020)

Tags don't give notifications just in case you thought they did lev


----------



## Blazingsaddles (2 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



View attachment 48820

Click to expand...

Fox terrier? How we all laughed. Seriously though , he is a cutie - not on face ache - where is he in the SE?


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2020)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Fox terrier? How we all laughed. Seriously though , he is a cutie - not on face ache - where is he in the SE?
		
Click to expand...

He's Kent, but the ad has gone viral on FB so hopefully by now he is in a happy home.
Sorry, read pm before thread.


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			I know I’m a bit OCD 🙄 but join request still not approved 🙄 - @Clodagh if there are any details you can share via PM I’d be happy to have them?  😊😊
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not a member, just got it shared through another FB group. It's gone viral, so I imagine hes got a million homes now.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (2 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Sorry, I'm not a member, just got it shared through another FB group. It's gone viral, so I imagine hes got a million homes now.
		
Click to expand...

Here’s hoping he won’t end up in another doughnut home....🙁


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2020)

ester said:



			Tags don't give notifications just in case you thought they did lev 

Click to expand...

They do for me? I always get a notification when I‘m tagged?


----------



## ester (3 June 2020)

ooh a group of us have tested it a few times and no one has ever got it to work, you must be very special! Or we have finally had some sort of update that means they do. 
(there is a setting to allow them but we always had that 'on')


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2020)

Another one ... 8 weeks old ffs!  It seems feasible some shi*bags must be buying and reselling for a profit immediately.  Poor dogs.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			They do for me? I always get a notification when I‘m tagged?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not special enough. I got nothing


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			Another one ... 8 weeks old ffs!  It seems feasible some shi*bags must be buying and reselling for a profit immediately.  Poor dogs.

View attachment 48894

Click to expand...

Omg. How much!!!??? And they’ve had it since a puppy? But it’s 8 weeks old.


----------



## Cortez (3 June 2020)

Crikey, how much are people paying for dogs? That's insane - you can buy a horse for less than that.....


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2020)

Cortez said:



			Crikey, how much are people paying for dogs? That's insane - you can buy a horse for less than that.....
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think normal sane people are paying that for dogs . Plenty of cash and dash merchants gottahavenow types though.


----------



## deb_l222 (3 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			Another one ... 8 weeks old ffs!  It seems feasible some shi*bags must be buying and reselling for a profit immediately.  Poor dogs.

View attachment 48894

Click to expand...


Hmmmmm they've had her since a puppy but she's still only eight weeks old, how very sad.  If she's a quiet dog at that age, there's something wrong with her and who in their absolute right mind pays £2600 for a springer!!  It's not a cocker at all, it's the wrong bloomin colour and shape.  Either they were done over when they bought it or they're now trying to pull a fast one.  Either way, it stinks


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 June 2020)

"I've gone back to work so can't keep him". After 5 weeks. (Bangs head on desk and weeps.) 
Who ARE these bloody people.


----------



## rabatsa (3 June 2020)

Unforeseen circumstances = it is teething and chewing everything.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2020)

Well further investigation shows the pup did find a home...🤬🤬🤬🤬

From someone commenting on a Facebook post:

“I was going to buy this dog but just got abuse from the owner I was going to pay what they wanted sorted it all out then they told me someone had offered them £450 so it was all about the money tbh they should be banned from having pets”


----------



## Shady (3 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Omg. How much!!!??? And they’ve had it since a puppy? But it’s 8 weeks old. 

Click to expand...

And it loves walks........


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			So I may have joined the group to find out more.... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Love it, Detective Lev on the case! And someone paid £450 for a scruffy non pedigree? Dear Lord!


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Well further investigation shows the pup did find a home...🤬🤬🤬🤬

From someone commenting on a Facebook post:

“I was going to buy this dog but just got abuse from the owner I was going to pay what they wanted sorted it all out then they told me someone had offered them £450 so it was all about the money tbh they should be banned from having pets”
		
Click to expand...

My Mum was ordered out of someone's house (pre Covid 19) for gently suggesting that advertising the dog she was there to view, FTAGH on Gumtree, wasn't a good idea 🙄
Lost out on a good home and made a pensioner really upset, I dread to think where she ended up.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Well further investigation shows the pup did find a home...🤬🤬🤬🤬

From someone commenting on a Facebook post:

“I was going to buy this dog but just got abuse from the owner I was going to pay what they wanted sorted it all out then they told me someone had offered them £450 so it was all about the money tbh they should be banned from having pets”
		
Click to expand...

Let's just hope the people that got it are nice as well as insane.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Let's just hope the people that got it are nice as well as insane.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope so.

*whispers* I’d have paid £450 for him, though I wouldn’t have gazumped another buyer.
I think.


----------



## CazD (3 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			It’s a cute looking terrier type thing, do you have any ideas what might be in the mix? It’s too far away for us, though.
		
Click to expand...

He is rather cute isnt he?  If I was closer I'd snap him up.  I've been looking for a while but just not prepared to spend the over inflated prices people are now asking. People are now asking £2,000 for a JRT which is just ridiculous


----------



## TheresaW (3 June 2020)

£5000 Ono! 🤣
	


We all knew these adverts would be coming, I just didn’t expect them quite this quickly.


----------



## OldNag (3 June 2020)

CazD said:



			He is rather cute isnt he?  If I was closer I'd snap him up.  I've been looking for a while but just not prepared to spend the over inflated prices people are now asking. People are now asking £2,000 for a JRT which is just ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Blinking heck, 2 grand for a JRT? I've got two. I'd better get advertising quick...  @Lev... we're rich. 

Seriously though, I think this is just the start. All those dogs bought as entertainment to get through lockdown. It's just so sad.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2020)

Inviting bids for George now..... 😉


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Inviting bids for George now..... 😉
		
Click to expand...

I know you love him to bits but honestly having had 2 x JRTs, you would have to pay me at least £2k to take a terrier away.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 June 2020)

its about time you had to apply for a licence to keep a dog and compulsary training (for the people) and it would depend on your score  if you were considered suitable.....   i know that is not possible but so many new dog owners havent a clue and the breeders dont seem to care where their pups go as long as they get their money.....very sad,  cant stop thinking about that little terrier,hope he has found someone who knows what they are doing..


----------



## deb_l222 (3 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			Inviting bids for George now..... 😉
		
Click to expand...

I can’t even give Willow away so don’t stand a chance in hell of flogging her


----------



## palo1 (3 June 2020)

The Irish Terrier Association informed members today that they have been inundated by requests for puppies but as there are only about 350 puppies registered annually of which most have been reserved some time in advance, potential owners should expect a very long wait.  Decent breeders are horrified by the wholesale trade in puppies - one post here : ''I am also completely inundated with requests and actually quite happy not to be having a litter this year. I have heard some absolute horror stories of extortionate prices, and selling on puppies for profit.''    I am glad there are no puppies available tbh but I am horrified to think about those breeds where puppies are available to idiots and worse    Particularly some of the more challenging/high energy/guarding breeds.  Gawd...  people are grim.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 June 2020)

Ooh, if we”re selling our own dogs, how much for the werewolf? 🐺 (Priceless, according to my OH)


----------



## blackcob (4 June 2020)

The trickle will become a flood - less than two minutes searching.




Maltichon puppy

Maltichon puppy, Charlie... 16 weeks old for sale £500 paid £750 at Kelly’s kennels ... near Warrington, he’s fab and doesn’t moult at all plus lovely temperament with kids and adults .. I bought him for my grandson who’s 5 but he’s only here twice a week and I have 3 businesses to check on so he’s left alone a lot and I feel guilty... I didn’t think about it before I bought him feel guilty ... first Edson meets Charlie will luv him .., also I paid £150 beds toys etc they are included and he’s totally house trained and paperwork is here too.
		
Click to expand...





Pug puppy

Only the best home considered.
Pamela is a beautiful playful little girl who loves children and other animals, she is doing well with house training but still has the odd accident, my daughter is 5 and adores her but just a little bit too much and she will not leave her alone, constantly picking her up and annoying her im just worried she is going to get hurt.
This is a heartbreaking decision to make and I’m only putting the advert up too see if she has any interest.
I’m not in any rush to sell her.
She sleeps in the kitchen in her crate with the door left open, she loves her crate and likes to go in when she wants some time out or to eat her treats.
She’s eating and drinking well and has learnt to sit when offered a treat.
She goes on a walk without a lead and stays by your side.
She’s so cute and amazing and i honestly think she believes she’s a human lol she likes to suck her dummy and snores like a pig.
She will come with her bed, toys, food, crate and collar and lead.
If your interested in giving Pamela a forever loving home please call or text me if you would like to come and see her
		
Click to expand...





American cocker spaniel puppy

It is with a very heavy heart that we have made the very tough decision to rehome our gorgeous Amercian Cocker Puppy Anabelle. It is through no fault of her own we are looking for a 5 star home for her. She is a lovely puppy inside and out she is very affectionate good with other dogs, cats and loves children. She is crate trained at night clean and 90% house trained but she is only 4 months old so is still learning, she will sit and wait for her food and nearly giving paw she is very clever. She is Black & Tan in colour and is Kennel Club registered with both parents bring Russian imports and health tested. Please contact for more information on this gorgeous girl
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2020)

Two points. 

1. What 'paperwork' is there for  maltichon? Apart from a document done up at home/laminated?

2. Surely a KC reg American Cocker breeder would take a pup back? They're not exactly abundant.


----------



## TheresaW (4 June 2020)

Although I liked the post, these adverts are so sad.


----------



## DabDab (4 June 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I know you love him to bits but honestly having had 2 x JRTs, you would have to pay me at least £2k to take a terrier away. 

Click to expand...


But but but, they're the best...


----------



## blackcob (4 June 2020)

Re: paperwork, it appears Kellys Kennels at least issues a contract of sale, but it has a few alarming clauses in it...




			(g)  When viewing parents, it is strictly forbidden to take pictures or videos and upload to social media.
		
Click to expand...


I don't know why I look, it upsets and angers me in equal measure.




13 week old shih tzu 

We are sadly having to re home our little girl due to work commitments as she is not handling being left on her own. She has been health checked and has had her first injection. No offers please as this is the price we paid.
		
Click to expand...





9 week old maltese

very sad sale of my tiny little all white maltese girl puppy snowbell !
she is stunning a tiny ball of fur loves tummy rubs and sleeping 
she’s 9 weeks she is puppy pad trained perfect in car perfect with other dogs and children will be micro chipped and vaccinated comes with puppy pack like food blanket treats brush etc 
only bought last week but my partners daughter is only 3 and won’t leave her alone i’m afraid she will hurt her just wanting good home she’s absolutely stunning tiny ball of fur ! please call for more info
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2020)

Sell child. Sorted.


----------



## {97702} (4 June 2020)

DabDab said:




But but but, they're the best...
		
Click to expand...

Well I may have struck lucky with George, but I do agree that they aren’t the easiest to have around 😂 Greyhounds are better 🤣🤣


----------



## {97702} (4 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Two points.

1. What 'paperwork' is there for  maltichon? Apart from a document done up at home/laminated?

2. Surely a KC reg American Cocker breeder would take a pup back? They're not exactly abundant.
		
Click to expand...

The woman selling the supposed American cocker is a council registered breeder and it sure don’t look like American cockers that I’m used to.... I’d be surprised if it’s pure bred....


----------



## Blazingsaddles (4 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			The woman selling the supposed American cocker is a council registered breeder and it sure don’t look like American cockers that I’m used to.... I’d be surprised if it’s pure bred....
		
Click to expand...

I agree. when do goddamn f**cking councils know anything about dog/horse breeding? This licensing BS re breeders is a joke. My local council are incapable of filling a pot hole.  This country re animal welfare is getting worse. So many different associations for many different species, breeds and types and yet we seem to be going backwards.


----------



## DirectorFury (4 June 2020)

So many puppies are being advertised because the kids won’t leave them alone. Have the adults considered *actually parenting*. Radical thought I know .


----------



## ester (4 June 2020)

Training your kids as well as your dog seems difficult.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2020)

it is all so sad for the poor pups,  train the bloody kids!!!!!!  or dont get a puppy.  we really need stronger laws to deal with puppy farmers who are churning out hundreds of pups and charging loads of money, its the dogs who suffer... those ads make me mad,  the one who said no offers need to accept they have made a big mistake and should let it go to the best home not another numpty who is prepared to shell out and wont know how to look after it...


----------



## SAujla (4 June 2020)

This is all happening so much quicker than I thought. Its demoralising. Most won't return them to the breeder because they won't get any money back. In the contract of sale I signed if I have to give my pup up I have to give it back to the breeder for free. It's a contract but how enforceable it is I don't know.


----------



## be positive (5 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			This is all happening so much quicker than I thought. Its demoralising. Most won't return them to the breeder because they won't get any money back. In the contract of sale I signed if I have to give my pup up I have to give it back to the breeder for free. It's a contract but how enforceable it is I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Having that in the contract should make people think BEFORE they take on a pup but the breeders in general, there are always a few very responsible ones that do not sell without a proper check, are not encouraging thinking as that may slow down the sales, whether it is enforceable or not does not help the pups who are being bought and quickly passed on, even if they go back to the breeder they still seem to be a commodity to be sold on with what seems to be very little thought given to where they are going.

Having a new pup while young children are at home all the time is, to most of us, not a sensible idea it is obvious the child will pester the pup as they are bored, that is why they got the pup in the first place


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			This is all happening so much quicker than I thought. Its demoralising. Most won't return them to the breeder because they won't get any money back. In the contract of sale I signed if I have to give my pup up I have to give it back to the breeder for free. It's a contract but how enforceable it is I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

They're pretty common on the continent.
Most breeders will offer a replacement puppy in the case of poor health/the dog not working out as a show/sport prospect.
The return of pet dogs isn't such a big thing but I do occasionally see breeders advertising for homes for dogs which have been returned to them, they're never looking for money.


----------



## TheOldTrout (5 June 2020)

I did like that little terrier, I hope his new home's a good one.
Repeating to self, Blue does not need a friend. Blue does not need a friend. Blue does not need a friend...


----------



## SAujla (5 June 2020)

I did feel like I had to convince my breeder I could take one of her pups, she actually apologised for asking so many questions but said she had to be sure (which reassured me even more). 

I really don't know what the rescues will do, if people can't sell a puppy quickly they'll just give them up so they can stop spending money on them, probably aren't training or socialising them much either


----------



## {97702} (5 June 2020)

TheOldTrout said:



			I did like that little terrier, I hope his new home's a good one.
Repeating to self, Blue does not need a friend. Blue does not need a friend. Blue does not need a friend...
		
Click to expand...

I hope so too, I was disgusted that the previous owners turned it into a bidding war and sold to whoever would pay most 😞

George would probably try and murder a friend if I got him one 🙄😂😂


----------



## palo1 (5 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			They're pretty common on the continent.
Most breeders will offer a replacement puppy in the case of poor health/the dog not working out as a show/sport prospect.
The return of pet dogs isn't such a big thing but I do occasionally see breeders advertising for homes for dogs which have been returned to them, they're never looking for money.
		
Click to expand...

Red IT's breeder made certain that it was clear that if 'for any reason' I couldn't give him a home for life, that she would have him back.  It made me really sad though I am glad she was able to offer that.  I think my reply was a bit starchy unfortunately as I have never rehomed an animal but I very much appreciated that safety net for him.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 June 2020)

I sold all my puppies with a contract saying I must be contacted if they couldn't keep dog and I would either take back or help rehome.  Just last month I helped rehome an 8 year old dog I had bred whose owner couldn't keep him due to tragic circumstances.   No money exchanged hands when the dog went to his new home.


----------



## deb_l222 (5 June 2020)

Holy mahoney!!  I've just had a look at the American Cocker advert, mainly because I like American cockers and I'm too nosey but £1800 for what, quite frankly, looks like a scrag end of an American Cocker if I ever did see one.  I know it's still a puppy but that's bonkers


----------



## {97702} (5 June 2020)

deb_l222 said:



			Holy mahoney!!  I've just had a look at the American Cocker advert, mainly because I like American cockers and I'm too nosey but £1800 for what, quite frankly, looks like a scrag end of an American Cocker if I ever did see one.  I know it's still a puppy but that's bonkers
		
Click to expand...

Yep - if it’s pure bred I’d be surprised, that’s what I meant about the advertiser being a council approved breeder. I wouldn’t be surprised if she’d bred it herself and the ‘sob story’ for re-homing is a load of rubbish 😞


----------



## conniegirl (5 June 2020)

There are unfortunately a few round here that look like they have bought a puppy for lockdown and have no idea what to do with it. I am awaiting the adverts appearing on local sites
i had the misfortune of meeting one out on a walk today. I walk my 2 off lead for 90% of the time (on leads on the roads) and they are always fine, all the normal dog walkers know us and we know them and everyone bimbles along quite happily. However today we came accross a lady with a springer puppy not on a lead, that she proceeded to allow to bounce all over my 2. My beagle is big enough to be able to ignore the behaviour safely, which he did, but it then bounced all over my very petite BT and flattened her, she objected by barking at it twice and scooting under my feet so i could pick her up.
ended up with a tirade of abuse being hurled at me by the ‘new owner’ who was apparently going to report me as i should have dogs like mine on leads as they are clearly dangerous and i was such a bad owner etc etc.
hang on, it was her off lead dog that approached my 2 dogs who were minding thier own business and it was her dog that flattened mine. I think under the circumstances barking twice and running to me for cuddles was a completely acceptable reaction.

roll on the end of lockdown and the return of the sensible Dog walker. My BT happily ignores dogs who ignore her and will play with dogs of all sizes (including 2 rodhesian ridgeback puppies that one of the regulars has recently bought) if they want to play and don’t flatten her.


----------



## {97702} (5 June 2020)

So you know I said bids were open for George? I’ll start... I’ll pay you £50 to take him away, he barked all the way to the walk today 😂😂


----------



## blackcob (5 June 2020)

Taken from a veterinary social media platform this week:

Picture of a strikingly coloured miniature smooth dachshund puppy = 102 reactions/comments/shares. 
Infographic about buying pets responsibly with a link to the Puppy Contract = 13 reactions/comments/shares. 

🙄


----------



## PurBee (5 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



			Most vets have been doing puppy vaccinations since mid April how has he not even had one? If he got vaccinated right now it would still be 4 weeks before he can walk and too late to socialise easily then?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/golden-labrador-retriever-10-weeks-old-/1374327857

£2,200 😐
		
Click to expand...

The price of the pups on that page! Jeesh!


----------



## wren123 (5 June 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/labrador-retriever-girl-puppie/1374640437
£2,200 and no kennel club papers!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (5 June 2020)

Who are these people who've interacted with dogs so little prior to buying one that they don't even know they're allergic???


----------



## EventingMum (5 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			So you know I said bids were open for George? I’ll start... I’ll pay you £50 to take him away, he barked all the way to the walk today 😂😂

View attachment 49109

Click to expand...

Great! I'll have him, I'm sure we can fit another one on the bed.I'll pm my bank details for payment and the delivery address 😜


----------



## OldNag (5 June 2020)

EventingMum said:



			Great! I'll have him, I'm sure we can fit another one on the bed.I'll pm my bank details for payment and the delivery address 😜
		
Click to expand...

 I will gazump you EM.
 I wish my JRT wasn't spayed- she and George would have beautiful babies !


----------



## EventingMum (5 June 2020)

OldNag said:



			I will gazump you EM.
 I wish my JRT wasn't spayed- she and George would have beautiful babies !
		
Click to expand...

Noo! You can't, I'm George's no 1 fan and have already told my boys he's coming. They're very excited, especially Hector who may be a distant cousin. If you continue with this outrageous behavior I may have to flounce!


----------



## {97702} (5 June 2020)

I actually had to grab George and hold him to me protectively after I read this, I have profusely apologised to him for even joking about it..... 😱😂

He looked away in embarrassment and pretended he didn’t like it of course 🙄

I would be enchanted by the idea of small Georges as well, but sadly he has been done too - and I’m not sure he should be thinking of becoming a father at 11 years old, although I have no doubt he’d have other ideas if circumstances were different 🤣


----------



## OldNag (5 June 2020)

EventingMum said:



			Noo! You can't, I'm George's no 1 fan and have already told my boys he's coming. They're very excited, especially Hector who may be a distant cousin. If you continue with this outrageous behavior I may have to flounce! 
	View attachment 49123

Click to expand...

I  raise you one disappointed JRT with a hopeful one...


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			The Irish Terrier Association informed members today that they have been inundated by requests for puppies but as there are only about 350 puppies registered annually of which most have been reserved some time in advance, potential owners should expect a very long wait.  Decent breeders are horrified by the wholesale trade in puppies - one post here : ''I am also completely inundated with requests and actually quite happy not to be having a litter this year. I have heard some absolute horror stories of extortionate prices, and selling on puppies for profit.''    I am glad there are no puppies available tbh but I am horrified to think about those breeds where puppies are available to idiots and worse    Particularly some of the more challenging/high energy/guarding breeds.  Gawd... people are grim.
		
Click to expand...

That is concerning. We are considering breeding our 2 year old Irish Terrier either this or next year (if she passes health checks etc) but reading this, I think we will definitely delay. They are such a challenging breed - fantastic dogs, but they'd be little tyrants in the wrong hands and being inundated with potentially unsuitable homes is another layer of stress that we just wouldn't want. 

Seeing the breeds up for rehoming makes me particularly sad as in general, they are more straightforward breeds. How bad with dogs do you have to be to mess these up?


----------



## SAujla (6 June 2020)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/chocolate-cockerpoo-puppy-9-weeks-old/1374657436

If I assume they got the pup at 8 weeks they should wait a bit longer before trying to rehome? Or they really just want to turn a quick profit.

Its very hard not to be cynical but if they were honest people I feel they'd try harder and introduce the dogs to each other gradually. Obviously a 9 week old puppy is easier to rehome than a 3 month old pup

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/shit-tzu-puppy-for-sale-/1374633226

Would I be a "time waster' if I messaged to say its spelt Shih Tzu?


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			The Irish Terrier Association informed members today that they have been inundated by requests for puppies but as there are only about 350 puppies registered annually of which most have been reserved some time in advance, potential owners should expect a very long wait.  Decent breeders are horrified by the wholesale trade in puppies - one post here : ''I am also completely inundated with requests and actually quite happy not to be having a litter this year. I have heard some absolute horror stories of extortionate prices, and selling on puppies for profit.''    I am glad there are no puppies available tbh but I am horrified to think about those breeds where puppies are available to idiots and worse    Particularly some of the more challenging/high energy/guarding breeds.  Gawd... people are grim.
		
Click to expand...

The same is happening with Lancashire Heelers,  only 140 registered last year and breeders are being flooded with enquiries.    I think people are just working through the breeds to try and find a puppy,  its crazy.


----------



## blackcob (6 June 2020)

Schipperke club: *tumbleweed* 😅

29 registrations last year, no-one wants an angry fruitbat.

Am I right in thinking that resales of dogs under 6 months of age by anyone but the breeder are illegal in England now, since the introduction of ‘Lucy’s Law’? Or does this only apply to commercial/licensed breeders?


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			Schipperke club: *tumbleweed* 😅
		
Click to expand...



I remember someone on here - Gunnergundog maybe? Describing them as Patterdales on speed.


----------



## Cortez (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			Schipperke club: *tumbleweed* 😅

29 registrations last year, no-one wants an angry fruitbat.

Am I right in thinking that resales of dogs under 6 months of age by anyone but the breeder are illegal in England now, since the introduction of ‘Lucy’s Law’? Or does this only apply to commercial/licensed breeders?
		
Click to expand...

"Angry fruitbat".........oh, I really want one now........


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Apercrumbie said:



			That is concerning. We are considering breeding our 2 year old Irish Terrier either this or next year (if she passes health checks etc) but reading this, I think we will definitely delay. They are such a challenging breed - fantastic dogs, but they'd be little tyrants in the wrong hands and being inundated with potentially unsuitable homes is another layer of stress that we just wouldn't want.

Seeing the breeds up for rehoming makes me particularly sad as in general, they are more straightforward breeds. How bad with dogs do you have to be to mess these up?
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic plan to breed if your girl is good for that; the world needs more good ITs!!   I very much hope that in time (not for a couple of years at least) I could have another IT as I have never had such a brilliant dog BUT I have taken heed of the many cautions about them and have worked hard to ensure that my chap fits in nicely with our ways of life.

He is now about 17/18kg, super confident and bold and if allowed to be wild, he would really be a serious handful and probably deeply anti-social.  I dread to think of what might happen with these breeds if people take them on because they think they are 'super-cute' or a novelty of some other kind.  Thankfully Irish terriers are not fashionable or popular and their reputation for not being especially easy is probably a good thing in some ways.  I guess the only way forward is for breeders is to exercise extreme caution and extreme vetting of new homes.  I was certainly given an MI6 style investigation which I really welcomed - not really knowing quite what I was taking on.  I needed to really have the support of the breeder who would have told me if our lifestyle/set up was not suitable though I would have been gutted if it hadn't worked out.  

As you say, how bad do people have to be to mess up straightforward breeds ??  I do wonder just how responsible some of the sellers of these dogs are tbh.  I would expect, with a good dog/litter for there to be homes ready and possibly a waiting list. Friends of mine that breed (whippets) only breed when they have a list of ready homes though I know that sometimes things happen so that a home might not work out. I find it really heartbreaking to think of puppies being rehomed.  How the hell does anyone actually have the heart to take a dog away from it's mother and then a few weeks later decide to turn it's life upside down again fgs????!!  But what do I know?  I don't breed dogs and don't really have much knowledge of that part of life other than as a happy dog owner.


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Cortez said:



			"Angry fruitbat".........oh, I really want one now........
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my reaction!!


----------



## blackcob (6 June 2020)

LOL guys, it wasn't meant to be a sales pitch, he is *exhausting*. 😝

An oldie but a goodie so I'll share it again:


----------



## P3LH (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			LOL guys, it wasn't meant to be a sales pitch, he is *exhausting*. 😝

An oldie but a goodie so I'll share it again:

View attachment 49137

Click to expand...

One Pem breeder told me that it is believed they share common ancestry with schips....as it was supposedly the small spitz types that Flemish weavers brought with them that infused with  the original heeler/corgi types in Wales and gave us the early Pembroke types.
After reading this I can definitely find some parallels!


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			LOL guys, it wasn't meant to be a sales pitch, he is *exhausting*. 😝

An oldie but a goodie so I'll share it again:

View attachment 49137

Click to expand...

Fabulous!!  I have seen several at a local show and they were brilliant but clearly not for the faint hearted   The Irish Terrier, though known to be potentially challenging is famously described as 'the poor man’s sentinel, the farmer’s friend and the gentleman’s favourite’.  That could really suck you in though...!!


----------



## deb_l222 (6 June 2020)

Sukhpreet Aujla said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/chocolate-cockerpoo-puppy-9-weeks-old/1374657436

If I assume they got the pup at 8 weeks they should wait a bit longer before trying to rehome? Or they really just want to turn a quick profit.

Its very hard not to be cynical but if they were honest people I feel they'd try harder and introduce the dogs to each other gradually. Obviously a 9 week old puppy is easier to rehome than a 3 month old pup

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/shit-tzu-puppy-for-sale-/1374633226

Would I be a "time waster' if I messaged to say its spelt Shih Tzu?
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhh that’s so very sad with the cockerpoo.  Poor thing has only been alive for 9 short weeks and it’s already had 3 different homes.  Well, the 3rd one is coming if someone is stupid enough to pay that amount.  

Problem is, although this is morally reprehensible, no laws are actually being broken.


----------



## SAujla (6 June 2020)

deb_l222 said:



			Ohhhh that’s so very sad with the cockerpoo.  Poor thing has only been alive for 9 short weeks and it’s already had 3 different homes.  Well, the 3rd one is coming if someone is stupid enough to pay that amount. 

Problem is, although this is morally reprehensible, no laws are actually being broken.
		
Click to expand...

Its just not a good look, but to be honest before I came on this forum and started researching dogs I'm not sure I would have thought anything wrong about the advert. I'd possibly have just taken the advert at face value. 

Also if they are looking to rehome it then I doubt they will be spending the time and money to properly train feed and socialise the young pup. I don't know about cockerpoo prices but that seems a lot


----------



## smolmaus (6 June 2020)

£3000 for a F1B Goldendoodle popped up today. Paid that for my car!!! £2300 for pet-bred Boxer pups. Prices seem to go up £500 every day! 

Also JRT being "rehomed" at 8 weeks for £850. How long did you have that pup for, half an hour???


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 June 2020)

I’m Selling My Puppy Hart Broke She Has To Be Sold Can’t Keep Her Cause I’m Back In Work & I’m Hoping To Find Her A Worm Caring Home To Go To That’s She’s Gonna Be Looked After & Happy She’s Very Used To Being Around Children She’s Very Playful, Fully Vaccinated, Wormed & Fleed She’s Kc Rejiststered Got Paper Work To Show Shes Microchipped Any More Info Email Or Call !!!!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/merle-french-bulldog-looking-for-a-caring-home/1374640250

Asking £3050.

I'm guessing that at 3 months old and with the stated reason of sale that this was a 'lockdown' puppy.


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/merle-french-bulldog-looking-for-a-caring-home/1374640250

Asking £3050.

I'm guessing that at 3 months old and with the stated reason of sale that this was a 'lockdown' puppy. 

Click to expand...

It means nothing to her.


----------



## smolmaus (6 June 2020)

I usually side eye people who go for the *~super speshul extra rare~* merle frenchies anyway so the poor pup will probably end up with some other absolute idiot looking an accessory rather than a dog.


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			It means nothing to her.
		
Click to expand...

‘80s kids unite 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tinkerbee (6 June 2020)

What is this madness, really. Did they think they were going to be off work for years?? I hate people


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2020)

I'm really proud of that one, Lev 😂


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			I'm really proud of that one, Lev 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think the sad thing was I didn’t even look at the advert first.... as soon as I read your post the words ‘ooooo Vienna’ came into my mind 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 June 2020)

palo1 said:



			Fantastic plan to breed if your girl is good for that; the world needs more good ITs!!   I very much hope that in time (not for a couple of years at least) I could have another IT as I have never had such a brilliant dog BUT I have taken heed of the many cautions about them and have worked hard to ensure that my chap fits in nicely with our ways of life.

He is now about 17/18kg, super confident and bold and if allowed to be wild, he would really be a serious handful and probably deeply anti-social.  I dread to think of what might happen with these breeds if people take them on because they think they are 'super-cute' or a novelty of some other kind.  Thankfully Irish terriers are not fashionable or popular and their reputation for not being especially easy is probably a good thing in some ways.  I guess the only way forward is for breeders is to exercise extreme caution and extreme vetting of new homes.  I was certainly given an MI6 style investigation which I really welcomed - not really knowing quite what I was taking on.  I needed to really have the support of the breeder who would have told me if our lifestyle/set up was not suitable though I would have been gutted if it hadn't worked out. 

As you say, how bad do people have to be to mess up straightforward breeds ??  I do wonder just how responsible some of the sellers of these dogs are tbh.  I would expect, with a good dog/litter for there to be homes ready and possibly a waiting list. Friends of mine that breed (whippets) only breed when they have a list of ready homes though I know that sometimes things happen so that a home might not work out. I find it really heartbreaking to think of puppies being rehomed.  How the hell does anyone actually have the heart to take a dog away from it's mother and then a few weeks later decide to turn it's life upside down again fgs????!!  But what do I know?  I don't breed dogs and don't really have much knowledge of that part of life other than as a happy dog owner.
		
Click to expand...


Well I really hope you get the chance to have another - they're such great fun! Ours is just over 2, and unfortunately her recall has taken a serious dive again, but the last week or two we've seen some improvement. She will never be 100%, but we'd like to keep her as close as we can. Still remember taking her to puppy training and the trainer looking at her saying "ah. That's an Irish Terrier isn't it? We'll do our best!" Her temperament is wonderful, so we'll forgive the occasional bit of wilfulness...


----------



## TheresaW (6 June 2020)

Bo was re-homed to us. He didn’t cost us a penny. Our circumstances have changed massively since we got the dogs, but I honestly could not re-home them unless it was a last resort. I would spend forever wondering about them, lay awake at night worrying they were being treated well etc. It’s bad enough when I lose one, but at least I know they are safe if there is an “up there”.


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 June 2020)

Lordy the prices posted on this thread are terrifying - who in their right mind would pay that for rehoming a dog?


----------



## Moobli (6 June 2020)

I couldn't part with mine for love nor money.

Due to needing working dogs to do his work with, sometimes my OH does need to rehome a dog that isn't up to the work for one reason or another.  I really don't enjoy it and try to help him find the best, most suitable home possible.


----------



## palo1 (6 June 2020)

Apercrumbie said:



			Well I really hope you get the chance to have another - they're such great fun! Ours is just over 2, and unfortunately her recall has taken a serious dive again, but the last week or two we've seen some improvement. She will never be 100%, but we'd like to keep her as close as we can. Still remember taking her to puppy training and the trainer looking at her saying "ah. That's an Irish Terrier isn't it? We'll do our best!" Her temperament is wonderful, so we'll forgive the occasional bit of wilfulness...
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha!! I did ask about a couple of puppy classes but the ones that sounded decent were miles away (like an hour in the car each way) and strangely enough I had a similar response from the trainers when asking what sort of puppy I had....Red's recall is ok actually but he is only a year old so plenty of time to nose-dive yet.   They are fabulous dogs but I guess the setting needs to suit.  I have loads of room here and we are all pretty energetic, no particularly close neighbours, rarely need to walk the dog where we meet other dogs, we don't mind the odd thing shredded and I work part time.   I feel lucky to have such a fab dog to be honest.


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2020)

Levrier said:



			I think the sad thing was I didn’t even look at the advert first.... as soon as I read your post the words ‘ooooo Vienna’ came into my mind 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

And when you read it, even the first time, did you say it like the song? I thought CC was a baby, what was she doing in the 80s - teething?


----------



## {97702} (6 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			And when you read it, even the first time, did you say it like the song? I thought CC was a baby, what was she doing in the 80s - teething?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did 😂 she is a changeling I think, her age varies according to the day..... 😳


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2020)

Shaddap You Face! 😂
(Which kept it off #1, pop pickers!)


----------



## Cortez (6 June 2020)

Moobli said:



			I couldn't part with mine for love nor money.

Due to needing working dogs to do his work with, sometimes my OH does need to rehome a dog that isn't up to the work for one reason or another.  I really don't enjoy it and try to help him find the best, most suitable home possible.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I've had dogs for 60 years and have never rehomed one (I have rehomed a few husbands, but that's easier...).


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			It means nothing to her.
		
Click to expand...

Can I guess the pup's name without clicking the link? 

ETS I see a couple have already done the same


----------



## TheresaW (6 June 2020)

CorvusCorax said:



			Shaddap You Face! 😂
(Which kept it off #1, pop pickers!)
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it is still the number one song of the 80’s though!


----------



## Smitty (6 June 2020)

I thought that was the advertiser's name.  If it is called that then I'm impressed...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



			And when you read it, even the first time, did you say it like the song? I thought CC was a baby, what was she doing in the 80s - teething?
		
Click to expand...

Just from recently posted threads, I think she is near our age, C.



CorvusCorax said:



			Shaddap You Face! 😂
(Which kept it off #1, pop pickers!)
		
Click to expand...

Which was playing a lot in 1982 when I was on a school trip to France.


----------



## Penny Less (10 June 2020)

A couple in the flats at the back of my place have acquired  a husky/malamute puppy !  What do you think is the future for that poor thing


----------



## maisie06 (10 June 2020)

Clodagh said:



View attachment 48820

Click to expand...

Wonder if he's still available - he'd be spot on for a farmer friend looking for a terrier.... But yes, the puppy dumping has started already now the novelty has worn off...and the prices of dogs - WTF???


----------



## maisie06 (10 June 2020)

Hope this doesn't end up in the wrong hands...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/american-akita-/1374765862


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 June 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			So many puppies are being advertised because the kids won’t leave them alone. Have the adults considered *actually parenting*. Radical thought I know .
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			Training your kids as well as your dog seems difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Have they not heard of puppy pens? And instead of making a pen out of the net, you can also use it to simply split a room in two, child on one side, puppy on the other. It usually isn't that difficult, if you're only willing to spend some time on training your child to not view a puppy as a new toy. 

When my sister had children about 25 years ago, they spent several days per week at our house, and we never had any real problems. Only things like when Humla cleaned out the potty once **yuck, bleurgh, yuck** (for some reason W decided to go on it without telling anyone about it first, and only said something when he was finished and wanted his bum wiped, and we found an empty potty because Humla apparently had decided to keep him company while he was on it **yuck, bleurgh, yuck**), or like when a toddler stumbled backwards, and accidentally sat down in the water bowl = soaking wet child, water everywhere, but not much left in the bowl.


----------



## DirectorFury (10 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Have they not heard of puppy pens? And instead of making a pen out of the net, you can also use it to simply split a room in two, child on one side, puppy on the other. It usually isn't that difficult, if you're only willing to spend some time on training your child to not view a puppy as a new toy.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about putting the child in the pen while reading that . Good thing I'm not a parent 😂. Splitting the room is a good idea, kids would lose interest quickly if they could see but not touch/torment the poor puppy.


----------



## Archangel (10 June 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Hope this doesn't end up in the wrong hands...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/american-akita-/1374765862

Click to expand...

Doesn't look very Akita like does she, thought it was a GSD when i looked quickly.  Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 June 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Hope this doesn't end up in the wrong hands...

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/american-akita-/1374765862

Click to expand...




Archangel said:



			Doesn't look very Akita like does she, thought it was a GSD when i looked quickly.  Hope she finds a good home.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but I think it sounds like they bought 2 litter siblings American Akita crosses 4 years ago, and now the sisters for some reason doesn't tolerate each other any more. 
Either way, I have no idea how they manage to decide which one to keep, and which one to rehome, after owning them for several years.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 June 2020)

Archangel said:



			Doesn't look very Akita like does she, thought it was a GSD when i looked quickly.  Hope she finds a good home.
		
Click to expand...

Def Akita head, it's a cross.


----------



## blackcob (26 June 2020)

Be proud of me folks, I managed a whole week without wading through the Pets4Homes pit of misery!

9 week bulldog - our little one just can't take to him
7 month French bulldogs - haven’t got time for them anymore as we’ve got a new born baby and as we live on a top floor flat 
7 year jack russell - the reason I’ve decided to sell him after all this time is purely because of having children
13 week CKCS - my 18month old son has unfortunately not taken too the puppy
5 month old livestock guardian shepherdy wotsit - this just gives me major heebie jeebies


----------



## CorvusCorax (26 June 2020)

blackcob said:



5 month old livestock guardian shepherdy wotsit - this just gives me major heebie jeebies

Click to expand...

AAAAARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## {97702} (26 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			Be proud of me folks, I managed a whole week without wading through the Pets4Homes pit of misery!

9 week bulldog - our little one just can't take to him
7 month French bulldogs - haven’t got time for them anymore as we’ve got a new born baby and as we live on a top floor flat 
7 year jack russell - the reason I’ve decided to sell him after all this time is purely because of having children
13 week CKCS - my 18month old son has unfortunately not taken too the puppy
5 month old livestock guardian shepherdy wotsit - this just gives me major heebie jeebies

Click to expand...

F**KING TOTAL MORONS!!!

Stop it BC, the poor little JRT would fight with George I expect 😞😞😞


----------



## Tinkerbee (26 June 2020)

blackcob said:



			Be proud of me folks, I managed a whole week without wading through the Pets4Homes pit of misery!

9 week bulldog - our little one just can't take to him
7 month French bulldogs - haven’t got time for them anymore as we’ve got a new born baby and as we live on a top floor flat
7 year jack russell - the reason I’ve decided to sell him after all this time is purely because of having children
13 week CKCS - my 18month old son has unfortunately not taken too the puppy
5 month old livestock guardian shepherdy wotsit - this just gives me major heebie jeebies

Click to expand...

These are so depressing. Why are all these 18 month old dictating what happens the dog? What's to "take to" when you're that age, the walking too much or the clearing up the poo? They should really help the poor kid with all the responsibilities 🤷


----------



## smolmaus (26 June 2020)

Dogs are not tests for how your partner will care for a baby and also puppies are basically like having another baby, apparently this is breaking news. 

That poor little JRT


----------



## ester (26 June 2020)

yup I'd definitely add an image with that caption


----------



## smolmaus (26 June 2020)

He looks like a lovely wee thing who just needs some TLC, fingers crossed he will find a lovely person in no time. That smile!! 😁


----------



## MrsMozart (27 June 2020)

Squee said:



			flips sake its only a couple of hours to Newcastle under Lyne - please tell me George wouldn’t tolerate another dog, I know really he wouldn’t 😞 poor little sod 😞😞😞
		
Click to expand...

Would be a wonderful wee friend who just happened to pop up at the right time 🤔😉😇😘


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2020)

I don't even like JRT's and I would have that one! I hope he ends up in an amazing and suitable home.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 June 2020)

How the bloody hell can you re-home a dog you’ve had for 7 years who was ‘your baby’ before having actual kids? 😡 I just cannot imagine giving away my boys, they really are my babies.


----------



## Clodagh (27 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			How the bloody hell can you re-home a dog you’ve had for 7 years who was ‘your baby’ before having actual kids? 😡 I just cannot imagine giving away my boys, they really are my babies.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rehome my kids first. Is there actually a market for a poorly house trained currently very grumpy 19 year old?


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			How the bloody hell can you re-home a dog you’ve had for 7 years who was ‘your baby’ before having actual kids? 😡 I just cannot imagine giving away my boys, they really are my babies.
		
Click to expand...

My then mother in law assumed I would be rehoming my 5 gsds when I was expecting my first child.  Like that was going to happen


----------



## MrsMozart (27 June 2020)

I had a boyfriend when I had my GSDxRottie.

He said, apropos f'all, that I'd have to "get rid of the dog when we got serious and had babies".

I was boyfriendless about five minutes later 🤣


----------



## {97702} (27 June 2020)

MurphysMinder said:



			My then mother in law assumed I would be rehoming my 5 gsds when I was expecting my first child.  Like that was going to happen 

Click to expand...

And just look how your two turned out MM 😄 I think you prove a valuable point there 😊


----------



## BBP (27 June 2020)

My little collie can feel like hard work at times, but you would have to pry him out of my cold dead arms before I would rehome him. You take on the animal, you put in the work (obviously I understand that some circumstances are very difficult). He and BBP are making me a better person.


----------



## EventingMum (27 June 2020)

Squee said:



			flips sake its only a couple of hours to Newcastle under Lyne - please tell me George wouldn’t tolerate another dog, I know really he wouldn’t 😞 poor little sod 😞😞😞
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he'd love a JRT puppy


----------



## {97702} (27 June 2020)

EventingMum said:



			I'm sure he'd love a JRT puppy 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 I asked today, there were only 2 bitches and they are sold now.....


----------



## EventingMum (27 June 2020)

Squee said:



			😂😂😂 I asked today, there were only 2 bitches and they are sold now.....
		
Click to expand...

You need to learn to make up your mind and move more quickly!


----------



## {97702} (27 June 2020)

I did email JRT rescue a few days ago to ask if they would re-home to me - no answer 😞 I will ring them next week I think!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 June 2020)

Some might remember that we were thinking about rehoming another Rottweiler, further enquiries have told us that the particular breed rescue will only rehome to either single dog homes or where there is a dog of the opposite gender.  We have 3 bitches and don't want a dog.  We have had up to 7 bitches of different ages and breeds all at the same time with no problems whatsoever.

The rescue apparently have 3 female litter sisters who are used to living together but will only rehome them separately to homes with a male resident.  Why on earth do these places make blanket rules without taking into account the actual circumstances of the dogs that need homes and the available, experienced homes?


----------



## MrsMozart (27 June 2020)

Either because they're bonkers, inexperienced, or currently don't have the bandwidth to investigate and consider fully.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 June 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Either because they're bonkers, inexperienced, or currently don't have the bandwidth to investigate and consider fully.
		
Click to expand...


I should have made it clear that we weren't considering taking the 3 litter sisters but were actually considering a bitch who is about the same age as our Labs.  Another Rott would be our 4th in a lifetime and live with the 2 Labs and 7 yr old Rotter.

But yes, I think they are bonkers.  Someonesister knows  who has just had to have a rescue Rottweiler dog pts wanted another one to live with their existing GSD dog.  They have already introduced the 2 successfully but this breed rescue don't want to know them.  Quite mad!


----------



## Baccara (28 June 2020)

Ive just read all the postings.  As if life isnt depressing enough.


----------



## cbmcts (28 June 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Some might remember that we were thinking about rehoming another Rottweiler, further enquiries have told us that the particular breed rescue will only rehome to either single dog homes or where there is a dog of the opposite gender.  We have 3 bitches and don't want a dog.  We have had up to 7 bitches of different ages and breeds all at the same time with no problems whatsoever.

The rescue apparently have 3 female litter sisters who are used to living together but will only rehome them separately to homes with a male resident.  Why on earth do these places make blanket rules without taking into account the actual circumstances of the dogs that need homes and the available, experienced homes?
		
Click to expand...

Which rescue PaS? PM if you prefer. The breed rescue that my rotts have all come from only say no entire males when rehoming another uncastrated dog. They do rehome nationwide and I'd be happy to recommend them


----------



## Penny Less (8 July 2020)

I think someone near me will be rehoming their recently acquired pooch soon.  It barks constantly pretty much all day, and as it lives in a block of flats some of the other tenants are getting  peed off


----------

